# Switching to Dish from DTV--OnDemand?



## PtownPhil (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi, How good is the OnDemand capability and content. Compared to xfinity I can see all their content. On Dish could I OnDemand shows like Homeland and other series that ran earlier with their top package?

Also on the install if Hopper and 2 Joey's do they use existing coax runs (which might be old RG59), or will they install new coax from room to room for a new customer?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish's OnDemend is more movies and select content from various sources, but network tv is not one. Dish seems to think if you want network programs, you would dvr them and keep them. If your home is mostly older coax runs, Dish will rewire your home as the Hopper has specific frequency requirements that RG-59 does not contain.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Satellite on-demand is not like Cable, nowhere near as robust. But I contend both Dish and Direct have better DVR's/tuners and other ways to keep/watch programming instead.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

PtownPhil said:


> On Dish could I OnDemand shows like Homeland and other series that ran earlier with their top package?


Since you specifically stated Homeland, I thought I would let you know there is No Showtime On Demand available from Dish.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

"PtownPhil" said:


> Hi, How good is the OnDemand capability and content. Compared to xfinity I can see all their content. On Dish could I OnDemand shows like Homeland and other series that ran earlier with their top package?
> 
> Also on the install if Hopper and 2 Joey's do they use existing coax runs (which might be old RG59), or will they install new coax from room to room for a new customer?


You would only need 3 gHz RG-6 from the node to the Hopper. From the Hopper to the Joeys, RG-59 will do just fine.


----------

